# Best Guided Duck Hunting In US ????



## Rich M (May 19, 2011)

I want to take my 71 yr old dad on a duck hunting trip and I need to know where to go.

Can anyone help me out?

Oh - I want to see 100-500+ ducks a day if possible.  Timber, rice paddies, corn fields????

What is the best for lots of action and good memories?

Thanks!


----------



## fowl life (May 19, 2011)

I had a ton of fun in the Miss delta , also north into Ark, west Tennessee and Missouri . All have great atmosphers during duck season .


----------



## king killer delete (May 20, 2011)

*Flordia*

Go to FLA. Not many mallards but plenty of ducks and plenty of guides that are alot cheaper that those states in the west.


----------



## jerry russell (May 20, 2011)

If money is no issue- go West

If money is an issue go with Killers advice and give Florida a shot. There are good numbers and variety of species to be shot there along with some beautiful landscape.


----------



## king killer delete (May 20, 2011)

*Jerry is right*

Go west. I am cheap and my daughter is in college


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (May 20, 2011)

Stuttgart Arkansas or Missouri. I went to stuttgart and i have never seen the amount of ducks in my life


----------



## stringmusic (May 20, 2011)

killer elite said:


> Go to FLA. Not many mallards but plenty of ducks and plenty of guides that are alot cheaper that those states in the west.



what part of Fl? Do you know any guides down there you could recommend?


----------



## king killer delete (May 20, 2011)

*I hunt Lockaloosa (SP) and Orange*



stringmusic said:


> what part of Fl? Do you know any guides down there you could recommend?


 Lake Okeechobee has a bunch and I Have not used any but I have heard good things about some of the services down there. The first two lakes are real good for ringers . IT is only 4.5 hours from Savannah and the place is full of ducks Late season. of course I am not using a guide I hunt those lakes with my boys. And I dont have any sons but I gota bunch I have taught to duck hunt that hunt with me.


----------



## stringmusic (May 20, 2011)

killer elite said:


> Lake Okeechobee has a bunch and I Have not used any but I have heard good things about some of the services down there. The first two lakes are real good for ringers . IT is only 4.5 hours from Savannah and the place is full of ducks Late season. of course I am not using a guide I hunt those lakes with my boys. And I dont have any sons but I gota bunch I have taught to duck hunt that hunt with me.



10-4. Thanks


----------



## king killer delete (May 20, 2011)

*I going in Jan.*



stringmusic said:


> 10-4. Thanks


Wana go?


----------



## Jaker (May 21, 2011)

Popa duck lodge, st. charles arkansas. If the ducks are there he will put you on them, book in january, not a harder working guide out there, I drove all night after exams this year to be able to hunt a morning early, got to the piece of land at 2am, and dean was already sitting at the gate sleeping in his truck to make sure no one got his spot. He also has plenty of private fields and timber and their new lodge is really nice. Havent hunted with him except once about 12 years ago, but I know his father in law real well, and also keep in touch with dean, i have sat there and tried to compete with him on public land before and its nearly impossible, there is a reason he holds a world champion duck calling title.


----------



## Woods Savvy (May 21, 2011)

Rich M said:


> I want to take my 71 yr old dad on a duck hunting trip and I need to know where to go.
> 
> Can anyone help me out?
> 
> ...



send me your info if your looking at stuttgart Arkansa were ten miles outside of town.


----------



## emusmacker (May 21, 2011)

We went to Texas back in 06, and had a bunch of ducks killed. You definately see hundreds of ducks there. We used Bay Prairie Outfitters out of Midfield Texas, my dad 69 when we went, and it was easy for him.


----------



## king killer delete (May 21, 2011)

*Same thing*



emusmacker said:


> We went to Texas back in 06, and had a bunch of ducks killed. You definately see hundreds of ducks there. We used Bay Prairie Outfitters out of Midfield Texas, my dad 69 when we went, and it was easy for him.


 Had  a buddy hunt with them and only gave me good reports.


----------



## Rich M (May 22, 2011)

PM's sent.

I am actually located in FL - had to move back down.  We hunt Merritt Island a lot because it is close to my dad's, but it was slow this year.  Our best hunts were opening weekend and the two hunts at Thanksgiving - some nice flocks of large & mid-sized birds.  Pins, gads, widgeon, etc.  They all left when the second half opened.

If you want a guided trip down here - look for Captain Jeff - he's good.  Can get you into the whistling/tree ducks as well as the others.

The whole deal for me is that it would be fun to hunt with my dad and uncle in one of the famous duck hunting spots - something to talk about when they can't get around as well.


----------



## stringmusic (May 22, 2011)

killer elite said:


> Wana go?



Sent you a PM back.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 23, 2011)

check these guys out

http://habitatflats.com/


----------



## fredw (May 23, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> We went to Texas back in 06, and had a bunch of ducks killed. You definately see hundreds of ducks there. We used Bay Prairie Outfitters out of Midfield Texas, my dad 69 when we went, and it was easy for him.


I had two very good hunts with Bay Prairie.  

We made an incredible run across the bay in gale force winds on the first afternoon I hunted with them.  I truly felt blessed when I was able to touch firm ground again.

Redheads, teal, scaup, wigeon and pintails all came in......and limits stayed behind.


----------



## CUT-EM CURT (May 24, 2011)

*Guides*

Try northeast La.  lots of ducks and a great price. DELTARIDGEDUCKGUIDES.COM


----------



## rockwalker (May 24, 2011)

CUT-EM CURT said:


> Try northeast La.  lots of ducks and a great price. DELTARIDGEDUCKGUIDES.COM






X2  

 havent been many places but dont see how it could be any better. Went last season and will go again this season and the guide is an all right fella as well. He works his tail off and makes sure you have a good time.


----------



## Golden BB (May 25, 2011)

If you want to give them something to talk about , then take them to the pacific northwest. Every joe has sat in a corn field and shot popcorn mallards, which there is nothing wrong with, but take him to shoot the divers and seaducks in Washington.


----------



## Nitro (May 25, 2011)

Golden BB said:


> If you want to give them something to talk about , then take them to the pacific northwest. Every joe has sat in a corn field and shot popcorn mallards, which there is nothing wrong with, but take him to shoot the divers and seaducks in Washington.



Do an Eastside and Westside WA trip. 7 Mallards per day is nothing to sneeze at. We hunt outside the Burbank area for Mallards on the Columbia/Snake rivers...quite possibly the best duck hunts I have done. 

The SeaDuck hunts there are a little tougher- not many quality outfits doing the hunts on the Puget anymore. 1 Harliquin per year is all WA allows. 

107 day season makes scheduling easy. Don't overlook Oregon or California either.

PM me if you want specific details.


----------



## Rich M (May 25, 2011)

Never thought of WA or OR.  Thanks.


----------



## stringmusic (May 25, 2011)

CUT-EM CURT said:


> Try northeast La.  lots of ducks and a great price. DELTARIDGEDUCKGUIDES.COM



You need to check this guy out, HE IS AWSOME! Went there last year with my uncle, my dad,brother and friend. I will never forget the ducks and the fun we had. Trying to save the money to be back this year. You want to kill Pintails and Mallards PM Curt!!!!!


----------



## nrohrbach (May 25, 2011)

Hard to beat Tallahatchie Hunts near Swan Lake, MS. We're bringing a film crew to hunt with them in December, wouldn't be bringing cameras if it wasn't the TV worthy!

http://www.tallahatchiehunts.com


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (May 25, 2011)

CUT-EM CURT said:


> Try northeast La.  lots of ducks and a great price. DELTARIDGEDUCKGUIDES.COM


No joke this guy is the real deal.. had a blast! lots of laughs and even more ducks...


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (May 25, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Sent you a PM back.



when we going to Fl


----------



## Skyjacker (May 25, 2011)

This is like asking the question, "Who has the best BBQ?"   You will never get two answers that are the same.  I've been on several great duck hunts.  Good luck on your search.


----------



## Turkey Trax (May 25, 2011)

nrohrbach said:


> Hard to beat Tallahatchie Hunts near Swan Lake, MS. We're bringing a film crew to hunt with them in December, wouldn't be bringing cameras if it wasn't the TV worthy!
> 
> http://www.tallahatchiehunts.com



hunted some private land close to some of their holes. I guarantee you will be shooting ducks hunting with them. It was solid shooting for all their groups close to where we were hunting. all greenheads and sprigs.


----------



## stringmusic (May 26, 2011)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> when we going to Fl



If this youngin' Im havin' in Nov. don't break me, I'm good to go if you are.


----------

